# To The Person Below Me - new version!!



## Sunnypal

I wanted to do this game but found it already exists, though no-one has been on it for a while.  So I'll make it slightly different.  You have to give two options, and the person below must choose one (and say why if they wish!!) before giving their own 2 options etc, etc.  Hope that is clear!

SO.....

TPBM:  Cats or Dogs?


----------



## BABY2

i don't think I 've played this before   

Dogs 

TPBM: Cheese&Onion OR Salt&Vinegar crisps?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

my turn!

Cheese & Onion (everytime)

TPBM: red or white?


----------



## BABY2

white   


TPBM: Range Rover OR Lamborghini ?


----------



## Sunnypal

ohhh, hard one! Have to go with Lamborghini!

TPBM: Vampires or werewolves!! (the sexy type!)


----------



## BABY2

hhhmmm, Warewolves   

TPBM: Larry King OR Donald Trump ?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

neither!!! But maybe Larry King at a push!

TPBM: thong *or* granny knickers


----------



## BABY2

do you even have to ask Liz!! Granny Knicks all day every day   

TPBM: George Clooney OR Brad Pitt as your gynecologist?


----------



## Sunnypal

Brad Pitt but without the beard!   

TPBM: Sweet or Savory?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

depends on the mood I'm in but generally savoury

TPBM: sun *or* snow


----------



## Yangsam

Sun and its golden rays

TPBM:Cats or dogs?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

ooh we've gone back to the start 

cats

TPBM: beef *or* chicken?


----------



## BABY2

oooh tricky! depends who is cooking it and in what..but I lurrrveee my beef 

TPBM:Chinese OR Indian? (takeaways!)


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Chinese (crispy shredded chilli beef  )

TPBM: timber *or* laminate?


----------



## BABY2

Timber please   

TPBM: Twix OR Kit Kat


----------



## Sarah K

Twix - yummy!

TPBM: Saturdays or Sundays??

xx


----------



## BABY2

ooohhh Saturdays please, I hate that dreaded feeling you get before Monday and back to work   

TPBM: Hamster OR Parrot (as pets)


----------



## Fraggles

Neither? but if I had to pick one a hamster as I had one when I was a kid


Pancakes with syrup or pancakes with lemon and sugar


Fyi some useless info I had a pancake craving an hour ago (no not preg) and went and made some.


----------



## Sunnypal

Sugar and lemon definately - don't go spoiling them by adding loads of fancy stuff!!

TPBM: Christmas or New Year (favourite one!)


----------



## Yangsam

New Year  

TPM:Camping or 5 stars Hotel


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Camping (I think) although that's very much weather dependent. Can't cope with people fussing around me at fancy hotels

TPBM: order *or* disorder?


----------



## Fraggles

order - waste too much time with disorder


thunder or lightning


----------



## BABY2

Thunder

TPBM: Eastenders OR Coronation street ?


----------



## Fraggles

Eastenders

Indian takeaway or Chinese?


----------



## daisy22

Oh please can i play?

Indian!

TPBM: birkenstocks or jimmy choos?


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Daisy

Birkenstocks

When travelling on a budget airline cabin baggage or just hand luggage


----------



## daisy22

Hi Fraggles   

depends on where your going and for how long- but prob....

Hand luggage!

TPBM: Quality street or Roses?


----------



## BABY2

difficult one daisy   

QS for me   

Cheesecake OR Chocolate Gateau


----------



## daisy22

Thats tricky too baby2!!

I think cheesecake (but would really enjoy either- mmmmm!!)

TPBM: Roses or lillies?


----------



## Fraggles

Lillies

and keeping the theme from earlier dark chocolate or milk chocolate


----------



## BABY2

Milk chocolate 

TPBM: Coke OR  Juice


----------



## Fraggles

Coke

Baby 2 now I know it's the right thread - summer or winter


----------



## daisy22

Summer!

TPBM: autunm or spring?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Spring - because you can look at the flowers and walk the dog in the light evenings and it is not too hot

But, I like all the seasons!

Cruise or hotel holiday


----------



## daisy22

cruise

TPBM: shower or bath?


----------



## Fraggles

shower every time

indoors or outdoors


----------



## daisy22

Depends on the weather!!!

Outdoors (today!)

TPBM: Stilton or cheddar?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

cheddar

tpbm: purple or orange


----------



## Fraggles

orange


early bird or night owl


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

night owl

that reminds me.....

duvet or blankets


----------



## daisy22

Duvets

custard creams or hobnobs?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

hobnobs

tpbm: on a river bank or by the seaside


----------



## Fraggles

whats tbpm

I always like the seaside

snow or ice


----------



## BABY2

TPBM is the name of the game, "to the person below me"   

Snow


TPBM: Tea OR Coffee


----------



## Margot and Jerry

tea generally but *have* to have coffee to get me up & out

TPBM: peanut butter - smooth or crunchie?


----------



## daisy22

Crunchy

TPBM: London or New york?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

London but only because I know my way around it more

TPBM: city buzz or rural calm?


----------



## daisy22

Rural calm (but dont mind the city now and again!!)

Sat afternoons- football or shopping?


----------



## BABY2

oh God, shopping all day!

TPBM: Banana OR Pineapple?


----------



## daisy22

Banana!!

TPBM: corrie or eastenders!!


----------



## Sunnypal

No competition - Eastenders every time!!

TPBM: Tulips or daffodills


----------



## BABY2

oh Tulips, they can be so beautiful 

TPBM: Scrambled eggs OR Poached egg?


----------



## Sunnypal

Poached egg - scrambled egg always looks so rubbery!!

TPBM: Travel by air (if there's no strike or ash!!) or by sea??


----------



## BABY2

depending where travelling to but always would prefer Air

TPBM: Pink OR Green?


----------



## daisy22

Pink!! (i know- but cant help being a girly girl!!)

TPBM: sunrise or sunset?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

sunset

tpbm : bubble bath or shower gel


----------



## daisy22

Shower gel!!

TPBM: spaghetti bolognaise or chilli con carne?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

spaghetti bolognese

tpbm : horse riding or dog walking


----------



## Margot and Jerry

dog walking

TPBM: stilettos *or* flip-flops?


----------



## Sunnypal

Flip flops!

TPBM: Sofa - Leather or fabric??


----------



## Margot and Jerry

depends where it is in the house (ie in the sun where leather would get too hot!) - leather at the moment as DS is *very* messy 

TPBM: cows or pigs?


----------



## Fraggles

pigs


fish or chips?


----------



## daisy22

Chips!

Wine or chocolate?


----------



## Sunnypal

Wine! Its been so long.....

TPBM: PJs or Nighty?


----------



## daisy22

PJ's!!! (everytime!)

TPBM: bikini or swim suit?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

swimsuit

do you like to receive a hand written letter or an email more?


----------



## Fraggles

handwritten letter - it's more unusual and special someone has made the effort


In the situation of volcanic ash - if you had to be somewhere for ivf treatment and there was a potential your flight would be cancelled


Would you 


a) book a flight and risk missing your appointment if it was cancelled
b) even if it meant 24 hours by road drive it


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

If it was possible to drive it - drive it!

TPBM : carpet or laminate


----------



## 3babies

In the case of the Volcanic ash cloud i'd choose a) book a flight & risk my appointment being cancelled   


Hermes or Mulberry designer handbags!!


----------



## daisy22

Mulberry (but only in my dreams- nearest I'll ever get is Radley!!)

TPBM: In a posh hotel-  full english breakfast or pan au chocolat/croissants!


----------



## BABY2

Full english please   

TPBM: Baked Beans on Toast OR Cheese on Toast ?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Depends on my mood but at a push cheese on toast   

TPBM: Mini Cooper or Audi TT?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Audi TT

Hey - what happened to mine a few posts back? - do I exist? - I'll get a complex!

tpbm; carpet or laminate


----------



## Margot and Jerry

carpet! There I replied    

TPBM: stress OR boredom?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

What a choice! boredom

tpbm:
Pick your own strawberries or buy from the supermarket


----------



## Sunnypal

Pick your own (on a sunny day!!)

tpbm: North or South


----------



## Raine290871

South

TPBM: cheese and Onion or Salt and Vinegar


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

salt and vinegar

tpbm: blackcurrant or lime cordial


----------



## Sunnypal

Blackcurrent (lime - yuk!!  )

TPBM:  Hoola hoops or Quavers


----------



## Raine290871

hmmm Quavers - cheesyy....

TPBM: cold eve by the fire with a loved one, or lazing onthe beach with a loved one feeling the sun warm your skin


----------



## Fraggles

beach every time




diet coke or pepsi


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Definitely diet pepsi
Diet coke puts my teeth on edge

TPBM:
Borneo or Alaska for an unusual holiday destination?


----------



## Raine290871

Borneo......... or maybe Alaska.... oooh difficult one... Nope.. Borneo.....

TPBM: early nights and early mornings, or late nights and lie ins?


----------



## daisy22

Late nights and lie ins!!

TPBM: Ben and Jerrys or Mr Whippy?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Ben & Jerry's - I used to love "Everything But The.........", but they stopped selling it over here!   

TPBM: slippers or socks?


----------



## daisy22

Slippers!! 

Just watching- a place in the sun home or away.....

Would you chose a cottage on the isle of Aaron or a villa in cyprus?


----------



## BABY2

Villa in Cyprus..just for the sunshine if nothing else   


TPBM: Korma OR Madras ?


----------



## Fraggles

Korma madras is far too hot for me


meat or fish


----------



## Margot and Jerry

meat!   

TPBM: Radio 1 or Radio 2?


----------



## Fraggles

Radio 2


Beer or Wine or Spirits


----------



## Sunnypal

Woo, choice of 3!! 

Wine everytime!   

TPBM: Macdonalds or Burger King?


----------



## Fraggles

Hi


Thought choice of 3 should cover most types of alcohol 


MacDonalds


Autumn or Spring?


----------



## BABY2

spring


TPBM: John Lewis OR Debenhams?


----------



## Fraggles

John Lewis every time


Smooth peanut butter or crunchy peanut butter


----------



## BABY2

depends but usually smooth

TPBM: Rock OR Soul music?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Rock - but what is 'crunchy smooth peanut butter' Fraggles?   

TPBM: word processor or fountain pen?


----------



## Fraggles

Just corrected it mean crunchy peanut butter.


Fountain pen for me


High heel shoes or flat shoes


----------



## BABY2

fraggles is throwing me off track     


Word processor as DH will neevr let me near his Mont Blanc or ever buy me one    , and if it's going to be fountain it has to be MB surely   

TPBM: Peter Andre OR Peter Mandelson ?


----------



## BABY2

oops sorry, cross posts


----------



## Fraggles

Need to confirm do we mean shag, marry or kill peter andre or peter mandelson so I can just confirm what I am answering?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

neither - both far too slimey!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

how about killing Peter Mandelson with Peter Andre?


----------



## BABY2

I think , and I may be wrong, the object of the game is to choose one option out of the two if you absolutely had to choose


----------



## BABY2

Margot and Jerry said:


> how about killing Peter Mandelson with Peter Andre?


like it


----------



## daisy22

Wouldn't mind a snog from Peter Andre ( but def no chat- cuz he ZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!)

Special events!! -  Video or photographs


----------



## Fraggles

is that a double homocide  


Just tried to figure how to set up a new game for shag marry and kill but can't figure how to start new thread for games.


Neither for me either but if I had to pick one it would be shag andre (as let's face it that could mean it lasts minutes) and kill was maybe harsh would avoid mandelson.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Photographs

TPBM: chocolate cake or carrot cake


----------



## Fraggles

carrot cake


Tiramisu or Profiteroles


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

tiramisu

TPBM: angel or star on top of the Christmas tree?


----------



## Raine290871

angel

TPBM: spiders or snakes?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

snakes!

TPBM: timber sashes or UPVC?


----------



## Fraggles

timber sashes

pay for priority boarding or stand in line


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Stand in line - you get a seat whatever 

TPBM: bald or wig/toupee?


----------



## Raine290871

bald... naturals best

TPBM: line drying or tumble dryer (personal reasons, trying to decide myself!!!!)


----------



## BABY2

tumble dryer

TPBM: Underwired OR not? (bra)


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Have both - but not is more comfortable

TPBM: cinema or DVD


----------



## BABY2

Cinema

TPBM: Courgette OR Aubergine ?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I like all veggies, but if I had to choose 
Aubergine  (from chinese restaurant in spicy sauce and sticky rice - yum!)

TPBM: ice in your drink or no ice


----------



## BABY2

Ice, has to be COLD!

TPBM: Countdown OR Weakest Link?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Countdown (my Dad is addicted)

TPBM: Lop eared or pointy eared rabbit


----------



## BABY2

Rabbits scare me   but do prefer the floppy eared ones

TPBM: Trash TV OR National Geographic/history channel?


----------



## Fraggles

National Geographic particularly if we mean Jeremy Kyle by Trash TV


Spice girls or girls aloud?


----------



## BABY2

Spice girls


TPBM: FF OR ** ?


----------



## Fraggles

FF


chocolate mousse or chocolate cake


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Chocolate Cake - bring on the carbs

TPBM: blonde or brunette (on your men?)


----------



## BABY2

prefer dark hair, can you imagine DH with blonde hair   he is going bald so will have to shave it all off soon anyway   

TPBM: Big wedding OR elope?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Fairytale enormous wedding with all the trimmings!

We had horse and carriage (my childhood dream) and long white dress, flowers, I went to evening classes and made a cake with 9 sugarflower arrangements on it.
Best day of my life. Wish I could have the day my first baby is born now   

TPBM: Argue and get it all out or sulk and silent treatment?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

BABY2 said:


> prefer dark hair, can you imagine DH with blonde hair  he is going bald so will have to shave it all off soon anyway


Yes I can P! I think it's a look he should go with   

Argue & get it all out (and then sulk)

TPBM: Vogue magazine or Viz comic?


----------



## Fraggles

Vogue


PJ's or nightie


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

PJs 

TPBM: barbeque or Sunday roast


----------



## Fraggles

mmmm toughie


Sunday roast


Sweet or savoury


----------



## Margot and Jerry

savoury today I think

TPBM: iPhone or raspberry blackberry?


----------



## Yangsam

Blackberry and berries haha!!
TPBMlaits or bun(hairdo)


----------



## Raine290871

plaits...

eating in a restaurant or take away?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

eat in

TPBM: Tabby or black cat?


----------



## Fraggles

black




tea or coffee or herbal tea (for the none caffeine drinkers amongst us)


----------



## Raine290871

decaffeinated tea!

dvd  or bluray


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

dvd (haven't seen blue ray and I don't have the funds to replace all our dvds - so I'll say dvd!)

TPBM: Strictly Come Dancing or Dancing on Ice


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Strictly Come Dancing everytime - can't be doing with the ice skating

TPBM: sniffly cold *or* tickly cough (what a choice eh?)  .........I currently have both!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Yuk!

If I had to choose - it would be the sniffles - at least you can take a nasal spray. Coughs keep you and everyone else up at night!

TPBM : Bacon sandwich or cereal for breakfast?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

OMG!!!!! Bacon Buttie     especially on a Saturday morning

TPBM: duvet or sheets & blankets?


----------



## Raine290871

duvet.. (although still thinking about those bacon butties!!!!!)

TPBM Non alcoholic lager or soft drink?


----------



## BABY2

if it's going to be alcohol free , it may as well be Coke   

TPBM: Cottage in Lake District OR Chalet in Switzerland?


----------



## Fraggles

Lake district


white chocolate or milk chocolate


----------



## Raine290871

white - def!!!

TPBM: Harleys or streetbikes?


----------



## Fraggles

streetbikes


fake or real christmas tree


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Real

TPBM: net curtains or let everyone see in?


----------



## Raine290871

no net curtains for me..........

sky or virgin?


----------



## Fraggles

virgin for me

Bikini or swimsuit


----------



## daisy22

I actually have a tankini- so a bit of both. But prob swimsuit if i was pushed!!

Strictly or X factor


----------



## Fraggles

Good one


Strictly

Colin Firth or Matthew MacFadyen as Mr Darcy


----------



## daisy22

No competition- Cloin firth- every time!!!

Mathew mcfadden is lovely but he's not Mr darcy!!!

Ok esp for SATC fans-

Aiden or Mr Big?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Aiden!!! 

TPBM: mojito *or* margarita?


----------



## Fraggles

margarita




pizza or pasta


----------



## BABY2

Pizza

TPBM: Hello OR Ok (magazines)


----------



## Fraggles

Hello




National Enquirer or Grazia


----------



## daisy22

Grazia

TPBM Texting or chatting?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

chatting

TPBM: cup cakes or 3 tier for wedding cake?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

cup cakes

*TPBM:* window shopping *or* splashing the cash?


----------



## daisy22

Splashing the cash ( but mostly actually do window shopping lol!!)


TPBM: Dogs or cats?


----------



## Fraggles

Cats


Beach holiday or adventure holiday


----------



## Good Vibrations

Beach Holiday   


flip flops or heels?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Flip flops

TPBM: aerobics class or running on a treadmill in the gym


----------



## Margot and Jerry

eek! neither  but at a push, aerobics I guess 

TPBM: bbqs - sausages *or *burgers?


----------



## daisy22

burgers!

TPBM: Real fire or trendy modern gas fire?


----------



## Fraggles

no choice - real fire


starters or dessert


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

deserts

TPBM: - but for that desert is it cheesecake or lemon tart?


----------



## daisy22

Cheesecake!!

TPBM: a walk in the park or in the woods?


----------



## Fraggles

the woods


house in the country or by the sea


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

country

tpbm: country cottage garden or formal gardens


----------



## Fraggles

country cottage garden

Night sleeping under the stars or camping in a tent


----------



## Good Vibrations

Under the stars!

Work or Holiday?  (I thought it apt for a Monday morning    - don't want to go!!)


----------



## Margot and Jerry

work of course.....................I don't think!!!!   holiday every time!

TPBM: backpack or Louis Vuitton case?


----------



## BABY2

err LV every time! just wish I could afford some   

TPBM: Muller Corner OR Muller rice?


----------



## Fraggles

Muller rice

Apple pie or Crumble


----------



## Margot and Jerry

crumble but I'd prefer rhubarb & ginger   

TPBM: choc ice or ice cream cone?


----------



## Fraggles

ice cream cone (but must be waffle cone)


Custard or cream


----------



## Fraggles

wii


Shopping or Leisurely Lunch


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Both - got 2 cats and a dog and can't choose between my fur babies.
If I had to choose I would say dog as they can go with you when you go out and act like babies a lot of the time.

TPBM: safari park or theme park?


----------



## daisy22

No contest- FF every time!

fish and chips or macdonalds?


----------



## BABY2

jelly and ice cream

TPBM: Skinny jeans OR Boot cut?


----------



## BABY2

white gold, with a few diamonds thrown in please   

TPBM: come dine with me OR Masterchef?


----------



## Good Vibrations

Come Dine with Me

circles or squares?


----------



## BABY2

circles 

TPBM: Salmon OR Cod ?


----------



## Good Vibrations

Salmon!

Marmite or No Marmite


----------



## daisy22

Marmite!! Yum!!

Long flowing hair or short fashionable bob!!


----------



## Raine290871

long flowing hair.....

TPBM: Strawberry or Chcolate Icecream....


----------



## daisy22

Strawberry

New modern house or older houses with period features


----------



## Fraggles

period features please

Radio 1 or Radio 2


----------



## BABY2

modern art

TPBM: watching Golf OR Cricket? ( I hate them both and rather watch a snail dance    )


----------



## Fraggles

Cricket

Football or Rugby


----------



## BABY2

rugby, much more sexier men playing   

TPBM: Hot Dog OR bangers and mash?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

bangers and mash (nice onion gravy please)


TPBM: emeralds or rubies?


----------



## Good Vibrations

Emeralds 

Eastenders or Hollyoaks??


----------



## BABY2

Eastenders

TPBM: Frapoccino with cream OR Skinny Latte?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Frappucino in this weather 

TPBM: skips *or* wotsits?


----------



## BABY2

ooohh difficult one! wotsits 

TPBM: Watermelon OR Strawberries?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

not a difficult one for me as I don't like watermelon (unless it has lashings of vodka poured into it), so strawberries

TPBM: full on hot, hot, hot sunshine *or* cooling dappled shade?


----------



## BABY2

ashamed to say..shade    hot sun by the beach only please   

TPBM: Linen trousers(long) OR Shorts?


----------



## Good Vibrations

shorts!

Killers or U2


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Killers!

TPBM: eat out* or* take out?


----------



## when will it happen?

Indian

Ice cream with a flake or lollies?


----------



## Raine290871

Lollies

comedy or drama


----------



## Good Vibrations

comedy!!   

Lipgloss or lipstick?


----------



## when will it happen?

eye powder

TPBM: Joules or Cath Kidtson?


----------



## daisy22

Joules!

Cooked breakfast or afternoon tea?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Afternoon tea

TPBM : Colourful parrots or graceful swans


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Colourful parrots (swans scare me a bit)

TPBM

Root Canal or Driving Test


----------



## Good Vibrations

ha ha ha - mmm ... driving test!   

tea or coffee?


----------



## when will it happen?

Coffee!

TPBM: Cupcakes or donuts?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Hmmm depends on the mood - I like a good cupcake, but then you can't beat a fresh-off-the-conveyor-belt Krispy Kreme   

oh cupcake I think

TPBM: blinds or curtains?


----------



## when will it happen?

Depends what room and window size ... but ....

curtains for me (but hate hate hate tie backs   )

TPBM: Debenhams or Primark?


----------



## Good Vibrations

Debenhams  <3 it too much!

Coke or Fanta?


----------



## Raine290871

Coke - sugar and caffeine free of course.....

big tomatos, or the little salad ones


----------



## Good Vibrations

Little Salad ones


Macgyver or Airwolf?


----------



## Good Vibrations

Enders 

yellow gold or white gold?


----------



## when will it happen?

Platinum is my choice - but if I have to choose either white or yellow then I choose white

Tesco or Sainsbury's?


----------



## Good Vibrations

Tulips   

Orange or Apple juice?


----------



## Fraggles

Carnations

On holiday in a hot country ....

Beach or lounger by the pool


----------



## Fraggles

left

flip flops or bare feet - yes there is a theme - i wish i could afford a lovely relaxing holiday


----------



## BABY2

bare feet if I can help it..anywhere really

TPBM: Reading a good book OR being on the phone to friends?


----------



## Fraggles

Good book


Pebble beach or sandy beach


----------



## Good Vibrations

Sandy beach

goldfish or budgie?


----------



## Fraggles

goldfish

wax or shave your legs or au naturel


----------



## Good Vibrations

shave (Veet for special occasions) even though I went au natural for latest IVF egg transfer ... heard that perfumes can impact on procedure   

sparkles or matt?


----------



## Fraggles

sparkles


gold or silver


----------



## Good Vibrations

silver


apples or pears?


----------



## TwiceBlessed

pears

brie or stilton


----------



## Good Vibrations

stilton

vanilla or chocolate icecream?


----------



## BABY2

Chocolate ice cream

TPBM: Caesar OR French (salad dressings)?


----------



## smilingandwishing

French for sure

facing back or front (on a train)

Smiling


----------



## BABY2

Front..otherwise I get sick!

TPBM: Upright OR small compact (hoovers) ?


----------



## daisy22

Upright!

sausage roll or cream cake?


----------



## BABY2

depends what time of day..but if pushed sausage roll

TPBM: Still OR Sparkling (water)?


----------



## Good Vibrations

still

Weetabix or Cornflakes?


----------



## BABY2

cornflakes

TPBM: Mints OR chewing gum?


----------



## Good Vibrations

Mints!

silver or white car?


----------



## BABY2

Silver

TPBM: Shower gel OR Soap?


----------



## Good Vibrations

Oooh controversial  have only been using Simple soap on my 2ww, which I've enjoyed ( a desperate lady will clutch at anything).  I do however love my showergel

Answer:  mmm ... SOAP!!!!

bbq or oven cooked


----------



## Fraggles

BBQ

HOME BIRD OR NOMAD


----------



## Good Vibrations

Nomad   


Carpets or tiles?


----------



## daisy22

depends on which room- bathroom and kitchen tiles- everywhere else carpet


ummmm carpet- i think   

If your bbq'ing........

Beefburgers or sausages?


----------



## Good Vibrations

chops   

Answer:  Sausages

Rollerskates or rollerblades?


----------



## Fraggles

mmm flat on my behind with either but rollerskates

bath or shower


----------



## Good Vibrations

he he he ... Shower!

Pictionary or Monopoly


----------



## BABY2

Monopoly

TPBM: Money OR love?


----------



## BABY2

oooh we had this before, can;t remember which I said! probably QS as I love the purple and green triangles

TTPBM: Roast OR mashed potatoes?


----------



## Fraggles

Roast pl


Christmas or NY


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Christmas

driver or passenger


----------



## Good Vibrations

Driver ...

sleeping late or waking early? (suggested by my my husband who was woken up by my BFP at 04:00 this morning) hee he he x


----------



## Margot and Jerry

WooHoo!!!! HUGE congratulations GV - what a splendid way to end the week! 

Sleeping late, but that is just a dream for me! 

TPBM: Friday night *or* Sunday morning?


----------



## smilingandwishing

7 weeks ago would have been Friday night but now Sunday morning for sure!!

pie or crumble


----------



## BABY2

congratulations GV     

Crumble

TTPBM: Roast chicken OR Lamb chops?


----------



## Good Vibrations

Thanks ladies   

Chops

cheese or yoghurt


----------



## Fraggles

yoghurt

stockings or tights


----------



## Good Vibrations

Stockings

chips or mash?


----------



## when will it happen?

chips!

Tidy up for Mother in laws visit or 'take us as you find us'?


----------



## daisy22

Congratulations GV





Tidy up I'm afraid!!

Which is worse....

haletosis or BO?


----------



## Fraggles

BO


----------



## BABY2

TTPBM: out partying with mates OR dinner out with a good friend?


----------



## Fraggles

oops i forgot to add that didn't I


out partying with friends


Dinner party with friends or weekend away with group of friends


----------



## Good Vibrations

weekend away 

popcorn or crisps?


----------



## Fraggles

popcorn




salted popcorn, sugared popcorn or buttered popcorn


----------



## TwiceBlessed

YAY GV way to go!

Salted

crunchy or smooth peanut butter


----------



## Good Vibrations

Crunchy

Marmite or Bovril (Vegimite)


----------



## Fraggles

Vegemite for me

maltesers or peanut m and m's


----------



## BABY2

that's a frequent battle in our house, I love Maltesers DH loves Peanut M&M's   
so answer is Maltesers 

TTPB: Full English OR continental ? (breakfast)


----------



## Fraggles

Continental _ i adore fresh fruit salad 

Waffles or pancakes/crepes


----------



## BABY2

Pancakes

TTPBM: Jazz festival OR Glastonbury?


----------



## Good Vibrations

Glastonbury

A wrap or sandwich?


----------



## Fraggles

Wrap


Providing you aren't allergic to nuts


salted peanuts or cashew nuts


----------



## when will it happen?

salted peanuts

pampers or huggies


----------



## daisy22

Dont have children- but we use pampers at work!!!

harry potter or lord of the rings?


----------



## Good Vibrations

Lord of the Rings

bright nail polish or clear nail polish?


----------



## daisy22

Bright for toes!! 

TPBM: aiden or mr big?


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Clear (if I had any nails) 

Eurovision or B.G Talent?


----------



## TwiceBlessed

oops posts crossed but if you were talking about SATC never seen it and prob never will lol


----------



## raffles

Aidan all the way  

TPBM

Cheese on toast or bed


----------



## daisy22

never eatan bed- so not sure what it tastes like LOL!!

cheese on toast!!

Shave or wax?


----------



## BABY2

Wax when going on holiday...au natural otherwise...yuck    

TTPBM: Smooth OR with bits (orange juice)?


----------



## Good Vibrations

Smooth

Dark Chocolate or Milk Chocolate or White Chocolate


----------



## smilingandwishing

Milk chocolate

Real fire or central heating


----------



## Good Vibrations

Real Fire

The Observer or Sunday Times?


----------



## Fraggles

Times


Being controversal here - Team Jordan or Team Andre


----------



## Good Vibrations

Andre (even though can't stand either)

Roast Beef or Roast Chicken or Roast Veg?


----------



## HippyChicky

Roast Beef

TPBM : camping or hotel


----------



## smilingandwishing

I have curly hair and wear contact lenses - just has to be a hotel!!!

Ice cream or frozen yogurt


----------



## Good Vibrations

Yum ... frozen yoghurt.

Radio or television?


----------



## BABY2

TV

TTPBM: Rolling Stones OR Beatles?


----------



## Good Vibrations

Beatles


Pop or Rock?


----------



## BABY2

difficult one ..probably 60%rock 40% pop ..can I get away with that

TTPBM: Big Brother OR Wife Swap?


----------



## Fraggles

Big Brother


Chris Moyles or Chris Evans


----------



## Good Vibrations

Chris Moyles but just!!!

starlight or candlelight?


----------



## when will it happen?

candle light

(sorry if I have offended anyone by my choice of options -    - wouldnt have offended anyone for the world mentioning baby related stuff) ...

TPBM: Bikini or swimsuit?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

I'm sure you haven't WWIH 

I think this year it's unfortunately going to have to be a swimsuit 

TPBM: work hours: 9.00-5.30 *or* flexihours (as long as the overall weekly hours are done)?


----------



## BABY2

def flexi hours..

TTPBM: Chocolate Cornetto OR Almond Magnum?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Hmmm having never had either, I couldn't say - so I'll guess at Almond Magnum

TPBM: Primark or Prada


----------



## daisy22

M&J- you dont know what your missing- you need to get yourself some ice cream-YUMMMMY!!!!!

Primark!

TPBM: snoozing on a sunday afternoon-

in front of a log fire or on a hammock in the sunshine?


----------



## Good Vibrations

mmmmm hammock in the sunshine 

******** or Fertility Friends??


----------



## smilingandwishing

ooh good one!!

Right now don't think I'd survive without FF


Eastenders or Coronation Street


----------



## Good Vibrations

Enders

Simon Cowell or Pierce Morgan??


----------



## BABY2

Simon, can't stand Piers, he really makes my skin crawl!

TTPBM: Brown OR white? (bread)


----------



## daisy22

brown

TPBM: Holby or the bill?


----------



## BABY2

The Bill

TTPBM: Ant OR Dec?


----------



## daisy22

Ant

TPBM: flowers or chocolates?


----------



## BABY2

Chocolates

TTPBM: Lemon OR Lime?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Lime - wedged in the top of an ice cold beer please!

TPBM: Doctor Who *or* TV Burp?


----------



## smilingandwishing

Doctor Who everytime!!

fish and chips or pie and mash (cockney style)


----------



## BABY2

Fish and Chips..have to get the pie and mash from proper East End shop   

TTPBM: BGT OR X-Factor?


----------



## TwiceBlessed

X factor

brown sauce or ketchup


----------



## BABY2

Ketchup all the way 

TTPBM: Bold OR Persil?


----------



## TwiceBlessed

nope FAIRY all the way

creme crackers or ryvita


----------



## BABY2

cream crackers...every time I see ryvita it reminds me of the many unsuccessful diets living on it    

TTPBM: Blackberry OR iPhone?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

iPhone.........and you know that's the correct answer P!   

TPBM: village shop *or* huwage supermarket?


----------



## BABY2

Well had to double check that answer,so I'm doing this on my phone,so far so good!

Big supermarket please,time is of essence and as much as I would love the village life and small quaint shops,I have to get everything under one roof in less than an hour...how about that for a long winded explanation! Shame I can't do smilies on the phone! Heheee

TTPBM: Andrex OR charmin ?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Andrex - it's the puppy you know!   oh and has to be plain old white!

TPBM: healthy salad or big, fat greasy fry-up for lunch?


----------



## BABY2

depends on the weather  but I'll say salad   

TTPM: Shorts and trainers OR Linen Trousers and sandals (for men)?


----------



## daisy22

depends on the occasion but I think linen trousers and sandals!!

Men....
Tall dark and handsome or GSOH!!!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

yes!


----------



## BABY2

Margot and Jerry said:


> yes!


  was that GSOH? 

TTPBM: Micky Mouse OR Donald Duck?


----------



## Raine290871

Donald Duck...... 

Red (passion) or yellow (undying love) rose (from your lover)


----------



## BABY2

ooohh good one..yellow please   


TTPBM: Wedges OR Onion rings?


----------



## daisy22

Potato wedges!

Pringles or kettle chips?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

yes!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

okay I'll behave now

Kettle Chips


TPBM: bath or shower?


----------



## smilingandwishing

Bath

Novel or short stories


----------



## TwiceBlessed

novel

crime fiction or romance fiction


----------



## BABY2

guitar bands


TTPBM: Text Or Email?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

email

TPBM : natural style makeup or full on face paint?


----------



## BABY2

well my face requires the full on works to hide all the problems, good thing is can't remember last time I had any on..so I would say natural!

TTPBM: Google OR Yahoo?


----------



## Fraggles

google

bikini or swimsuit


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

swimsuit (bikini far to dangerous for all concerned!)

TPBM: multicoloured bouquet or vase of white lillies


----------



## smilingandwishing

I love Lillies but my mum has an old fashioned superstition that they are funeral flowers and so I can't bring myself to buy them so multi-coloured bouquet!

Colour or black and white photographs


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Colour

TPBM: spa break or seaside for the weekend


----------



## Good Vibrations

Seaside

Nestle Quality Street or Cadbury's Miniatures??


----------



## Fraggles

Miniatures pl

Home or away


----------



## Good Vibrations

Home

Text or Email


----------



## Fraggles

email

town or country


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

county

TPBM : white sheets or coloured?


----------



## Fraggles

white sheets


bath or shower


----------



## curecf

shower

Blinds or net curtains


----------



## smilingandwishing

Blinds

rollerblades or rollerskates


----------



## Good Vibrations

rollerskates

Debenhams or Marks & Spencer


----------



## Fraggles

Marks and Spencer - is there a choice


Pizza Express or Pizza Hut


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Pizza Express - is there a choice?   

TPBM: Pepperoni or Hawaiian (pizza)?


----------



## Fraggles

Margo definitely no choice.


Hawaian


Chicken Madras or Chicken Korma


Was a skin flint yesterday and bought Asda Indian meal - big mistake back to getting sainsbury's delicious curry's again now.


----------



## Good Vibrations

Chicken Korma

Morning person or Night person


----------



## Fraggles

Night

Ant or Dec


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hi Fraggles - how are you?

Ant - I think

Cannon or Ball


----------



## Fraggles

Smiling hello how are you?


I don't know the difference but ball


Mark or Gary - aka take that


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Mark


Old take that or new take that


----------



## BABY2

never been much of a fan, but have to say new take that as they are older and look much better   


Wogan OR Brucie?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

At a push Wogan as I can't stand Brucie (sorry Brucie)

TPBM: Big Brother or watching paint dry?


----------



## BABY2

..what do you mean!BB of course    ..yey, one mroe day to go      

 


Starbucks OR Nero?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

P - I didn't mean I hated it as we'll be watching it too   can't miss a freak show like that!

Nero - Starbucks tastes like dishwater to me!   



TPBM: Dairy Milk or Galaxy?


----------



## BABY2

Galaxy please! and I love BB, thank you   



Credit/debit Card OR Cash?


----------



## daisy22

Debit card mostly!! 

Saturdays or Sundays?


----------



## BABY2

Saturdays, sunday is one step closer to monday   



Gardening OR Ironing?


----------



## daisy22

Gardening

birds or butterflies?


----------



## BABY2

*shudders* I Hate anything that flies, but if I had to choose I'd say butetrflies as I woul dfind easier to get away from them   


Big OR small (handbags   )?


----------



## TwiceBlessed

is there such a thing as a small handbag?  Actually WHATS A HANDBAG??  

pedigree or mutt?


----------



## BABY2

I do admire women who walk around with clutch bags, my purse alone is so full of crap and massive it actually may be able to get away with it being a small clutch bag   


Pedigree

Lasagna OR Tuna pasta?


----------



## Fraggles

Lasagna




Marks and Spencer or Sainsburys/Tesco


----------



## daisy22

Marks and spencer!!

always on time or just in time?


----------



## Fraggles

LOL Just on time




Freshly cooked dinner from scratch or microwave meals


----------



## daisy22

Fresh cooked dinner!

Peas or carrots?


----------



## Fraggles

Frozen peas pl




heinz ketchup or own label


----------



## daisy22

Heinz- evry time!!

VW Golf or mini cooper?


----------



## Good Vibrations

Mini Cooper

black or silver?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Black!!!!

TPBM: trashy mag *or* literary classic?


----------



## BABY2

trashy mag

slippers OR bare feet ?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

bare feet


TPBM: paint or wallpaper?


----------



## daisy22

paint

chuncky chips or french fries?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Chunky chips

ooh loads of luck for test day tomorrow   

TPBM: houses: contemporary slickness *or* period charm?


----------



## BABY2

contemporary

TTPBM: chocolate OR blueberry muffin?


----------



## daisy22

Thankyou!!

Blueberry!!

Apple pie with custard or ice cream?


----------



## BABY2

Ice Cream, yummy!

Belgian Chocolate OR Praline&cream (Hagan daz) ?


----------



## Fraggles

oooh haagen daz praline and cream - are you delivering I could eat some now please.

Calm sea or choppy waters


----------



## BABY2

Calm sea..no not delivering, just scoffing my face with it 


Caribbean OR Australia (holiday destination)?


----------



## Fraggles

Never been caribbean so think I'll go there - where do i pick up the tickets?


One flight first class or several flights cattle class?


----------



## BABY2

have to think about that one   

err first class one flight   


gold fish or Kitty cat?


----------



## Fraggles

Kitty cat


Tube or double decker bus?


----------



## BABY2

seeing as getting on public transport is not something I do EVER, I'd say double decker so I can see a bit more of London   


daily horoscope OR tarot card?


----------



## Yangsam

TAROT CARDs,got few sets at home  

Dolphin or eagle?


----------



## keeley ;-)

dolphin there lully.


edward OR jacob


----------



## BABY2

Yangsam said:


> TAROT CARDs,got few sets at home


me too 

don't know who they are Keeley


----------



## TwiceBlessed

OK I have NO Idea what you are talking about    if its names only its Edward. If discussing actual people I dont know who I am deciding between.

Shocking pink or Lime Green


----------



## keeley ;-)

from the twilight film's xx


----------



## Yangsam

lime all the way,
Rocking chair or recliner?


----------



## TwiceBlessed

ooh rocker definitely.

swings or roundabouts


----------



## Fraggles

swings

radio 1 or radio 2


----------



## TwiceBlessed

im an old bod so 2

stripes or spots


----------



## Yangsam

stripes
cotton or silk


----------



## TwiceBlessed

cotton

wooden or plastic clothes pegs (sorry having a nightmare with pegs atm and need advice lol)


----------



## Yangsam

plastic no harm done on clothes
olive oil or sunflower oil


----------



## Fraggles

olive oil 




poached, boiled or scrambled eggs


----------



## Yangsam

boiled
chess or poker


----------



## BABY2

Poker-even though I don't know how to play either, chess looks too boring for me   


Rain OR snow?


----------



## Yangsam

Chess is great when facing handsome opponent   

Rain,cleanses it all

giving gifts/receiving them


----------



## Raine290871

Giving definately -  sounds corny I know - but I love to see the faces when I have done good!!!!

In relation too weather - very hot, or very cold??


----------



## daisy22

I like it cold!!!

testing early or waiting til OTD?


----------



## Yangsam

Testing early,so impatient
French movies,english movies?


----------



## BABY2

english movies

History OR Maths  (school lessons    ) ?


----------



## Yangsam

History lessons(received and given)
Ballet or modern jazz?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Ballet - did 12 years of ballet lessons as a child

TPBM: herbs or spices


----------



## Good Vibrations

spices

Football or Big Brother?


----------



## TwiceBlessed

football

modern minimalism or period clutter interior design


----------



## smilingandwishing

modern minimalism

icelolly or choc ice


----------



## daisy22

choc ice

sunrise or sunset?


----------



## Good Vibrations

sunrise

necklace or bracelet?


----------



## Fraggles

bracelet




silver or gold


----------



## keeley ;-)

gold.

cup half full or half empty


----------



## Yangsam

Half full  
Chinese or japanese food?


----------



## Yangsam

fancying both at the minute


----------



## Good Vibrations

Yum Chinese

odd numbers or even numbers?


----------



## Fraggles

odd

Grease or Dirty dancing


----------



## keeley ;-)

Dirty dancing

bath or shower


----------



## Sunnypal

Shower

Nail varnish - natural colours or funky bright colours?


----------



## BABY2

natural colours on my own short bitten nails...funky bright ones on false ones   


TTBM: Blow dry OR wash&go?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

In my ideal dream life, blow dry - in reality, wash & go   

TPBM: Partying Hard or Early to Bed?


----------



## BABY2

what era are we talking about lovely? 80's and 90's party hard    now early to bed   


TTPBM: trainers OR  smart flat shoes? (notice the flat   , can't do heels anymore    )


----------



## Flow13

smart flat shoes

TTPBM: gold or silver jewellry?


----------



## keeley ;-)

GOLD.

TTPBM-beef or lamb


----------



## Good Vibrations

Lamb

Swimming pool or Park


----------



## Fraggles

Park




Hotel or B and B


----------



## Good Vibrations

B&B

Daisys or Tulips


----------



## Fraggles

Daisy's


Watch England v Algeria game
or get it over and done with and just inject yourself for 10 days


----------



## Good Vibrations

Watch the game although disappointing   

Gold fish or pet rock?


----------



## keeley ;-)

goldfish,


gerrard or rooney


----------



## Fraggles

gerrard


julia roberts or reece witherspoon


----------



## Good Vibrations

Julia Roberts at a push

greenbeans or broadbeans


----------



## Fraggles

green beans


continuing the theme


cauliflower or broccoli


----------



## Good Vibrations

Yum, love both mmm ... BROCCOLI

Pringles or Lays?


----------



## keeley ;-)

lays,




bbc or itv?


----------



## Fraggles

bbc

home or away


----------



## Good Vibrations

Home

Chocolate Cake or Vanilla Sponge


----------



## Fraggles

vanilla sponge


strawberry tart or chocolate eclair


----------



## daisy22

straberry tart

quavers or watsits?


----------



## Good Vibrations

wotsits

fruit salad or creme brulee?


----------



## Fraggles

creme brulee




drive or be driven


----------



## kerryflump

drivenalways                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          lay in or early night


----------



## Good Vibrations

mmm ... both??    okay ... okay ... lie in!

Fruit Juice or Fizzy Drink?


----------



## Flow13

fruit juice.    

strawberries or grapes?


----------



## Raine290871

strawberries......

coke or pepsi


----------



## Flow13

coke

cruise or blackpool


----------



## Fraggles

Flow that is a tough one


Cruise


Myleene Klass or Christine Bleakley


----------



## Good Vibrations

please don't make me choose    either - okay, okay at a push that Blakely woman

Paul O'Grady or Graham Norton


----------



## Fraggles

Norton

Gary Linneker or Frank Lampard


----------



## Flow13

Frank Lampard

Matt Damon or Leonardo Dicaprio (don't think i could chose this one - maybe both at the same time!)


----------



## keeley ;-)

daisy- how did your scan go? xx

neither.

pitt or depp


----------



## Fraggles

I'll make do with both

So before you have iui or ivf

Do you

leave your lady garden au naturel or give it a spruce and tidy up

OK leave me alone, it's been a while since I lowered the tone


----------



## keeley ;-)

give it a spruce and tidy up, but only a few days before so they dont think i dont it expecially   

dildo cam- love it or leave it


----------



## Fraggles

OMG never knew one of them existed.


I would give it a go out of fascination for what it's like in there.


Preference


Hunky Consultant doing your IVF or old and haggard?


----------



## keeley ;-)

dildo cam is the probe they use to do baseline with  

old and haggard defo

world cup or wimbledon


----------



## Flow13

I would have to say Wimbledon.

chocolate or ice-cream (as a comfort food). x


----------



## Fraggles

Fruit and nut chocolate to be precise


For comfort food


Pizza or fish n chips


----------



## Flow13

Pizza 100%

take that or westlife


----------



## bEX2010

west life -as I heard them live from my bedroom window last week  

areo mint or original?


----------



## ccarter020208

aero mint defo

tomato ketchup or brown sauce?


----------



## Fraggles

is there a choice tomato ketchup

John Lewis
or 
Debenhams


----------



## bEX2010

Debenhams as they tend to have more sales...... 

custard hot or cold?


----------



## Fraggles

Both?

Strawberry tart (yum yum)
or
Chocolate eclair


----------



## Raine290871

strawberry tart....... def!!!

early night or lay in in the morn??


----------



## keeley ;-)

neither work for me lol.

size 0 or meat on the hips


----------



## Sunnypal

Meat on the hips (does anyone like a size 0??)

Bonfire night or Halloween


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Bonfire night

Gladioli or lillies?

(I have some beautiful gladioli in my lounge right now - magenta colour - they seem to be on sale everywhere this year and have been amazing)


----------



## still a mum

gladioli

pink or blue?


----------



## keeley ;-)

blue

bath or shower


----------



## Sunnypal

Shower

Thriller or Love story?


----------



## hoping :)

Love story... 

sweet or savory snacks?


----------



## still a mum

sweet

RnB or pop music?


----------



## hoping :)

R&B definatly    my fav music x 

desprate housewives or sex and the city?


----------



## Fraggles

desperate housewives

westlife or
takethat


----------



## still a mum

westlife

dog or cat?


----------



## hoping :)

Dog

pub or club? for a night out with the girls x


----------



## still a mum

club

nice dress or trousers on a night out?


----------



## Fraggles

dress

cheryl or dannii


----------



## still a mum

cheryl

pop corn or peanuts?


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Popcorn mmmmm 

Christmas Day or New Years Eve??


----------



## still a mum

christmas day!!!

mince pies or xmas cake?


----------



## still a mum

christmas crackers!

me 2 btw i hate mince pies!


best bit about xmas : opening gifts with the family or xmas feast with the family?


----------



## hoping :)

Opening gifts and seeing there faces when uve sneakly got them something they wanted  

ok, sun or snow? if u had a choice...x x


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Sun everytime 

Bikini or Swimsuit??


----------



## hoping :)

Me too, bikini

the pool or the beach?


----------



## still a mum

beach!!!

tea or coffie?


----------



## hoping :)

Coffee (when im not cutting out caffine) 

fry up or continental breakfast?x


----------



## still a mum

fry up yum yum 

magazine or book?


----------



## hoping :)

ooo that depends! altho im reading mre magazines at the mo, so il say magazines. 

which do u prefer (if u have the time) bath or shower?


----------



## still a mum

bath to relax in

straight or curly hair?


----------



## hoping :)

Curly (mine is naturally lol) 

indian or chinese takeaway?x


----------



## still a mum

indian!

my hair is naturally curly as well but hate the winter as it just frizzes grrrr  

pizza hut or dominos pizza?


----------



## hoping :)

Ooo, as a take out dominos, but id rather sit in pizza hut and eat there  if that makes any sense! 

vinny jones or david beckham?x


----------



## still a mum

vinny jones defo!

eastenders or coronation street?


----------



## hoping :)

Corrie jst by a tiny bit x 

cake or chocolate?x


----------



## still a mum

chocolate! uuuummmmmmm

comedy or horror film?


----------



## hoping :)

Comedy, im a wuss! 

cinema or dvd?x


----------



## still a mum

dvd

love story or action


----------



## TwiceBlessed

love story (live in hope!)

the mckeith faint...real or fake


----------



## still a mum

fake?

sports car or people carrier?


----------



## hoping :)

If a people carrier is in the form of a Q7 or a Range Rover then 1 of them (i wish  ) x x 

a house in the country or the city?x


----------



## still a mum

in the countrty! i live in the city at the mo and hate it 2 busy!!!

comfort or fashion?


----------



## hoping :)

If Im going to be seen    fashion, if Im in the house or not venturing anywhere comfort    x x

House party/drinks NYE or out NYE? x x


----------



## still a mum

house party love them then i can dance till i drop lol

xmas day or new yrs eve?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Xmas

snow or sun


----------



## still a mum

sun

blackberry or i phone?


----------



## hoping :)

I dnt have either but im guna say iphone, x x 

black car or white car?x


----------



## still a mum

black

nintendo wii or playstation 3?


----------



## hoping :)

Wii x

do u prefer men who work in suits or work men (dirty overall, rigger boots etc i prefer the latter lol) x


----------



## still a mum

oh i bit of both i think! i love it  when my dp comes home all messy but also think he is super sexy in a suit x

white bread or brown ?


----------



## Fraggles

freshly cooked white please yummm


Spring or Autumn?


----------



## still a mum

spring!

milk or dark chocolate?


----------



## hoping :)

Spring 

camping or a hotel?x


----------



## hoping :)

Oops answered at similar time, milk choc bt luv cadburies dark choc too x x

il ask my q again 

camping or hotel?x


----------



## Fraggles

If summer camping ...... other times hotel

Theatre or Movies


----------



## hoping :)

Movies 

pc or laptop?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

laptop

snow or sun??


----------



## hoping :)

Sun, but wouldnt mind a snow day so dnt have2go to work haha.

thongs or knickers?


----------



## Fraggles

knickers

dress/skirts or trousers for smart


----------



## still a mum

dress/skirts

high heels or flats?


----------



## Fraggles

flats

dark chocolate or milk chocolate


----------



## still a mum

milk

contacts or glasses?


----------



## Fraggles

glasses (sunglasses type) as don't need contacts or glasses


X factor or Strictly


----------



## still a mum

xfactor 

******** or myspace?


----------



## Fraggles

********

Text or Phonecall


----------



## still a mum

txt because u can do that anywhere x

plasma on the wall or on tv stand?


----------



## hoping :)

Tv stand, on the wall usually gives u neck ache x

hot or cold pizza?


----------



## still a mum

hot

fried or boiled rice?


----------



## Fraggles

fried rice


bottled water or tap water


----------



## still a mum

bottled

stud earrings or hoops?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

studs

silver or gold jewellery


----------



## Dannii_Doots

studs 
costume jewellry or the real deal??


----------



## still a mum

the real deal and silver!

tiffany or pandora?


----------



## hoping :)

Tiffany 

big bling diamond or small dainty diamond ring?x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

large diamond solitaire!!

bus or tube?


----------



## still a mum

bus

the only way is essex........good or bad?


----------



## hoping :)

Good! I loved it  

nail varnish and manicure, or false nails? x


----------



## still a mum

nail varnish and manicure, my nails r long enough lol

short hair or long hair?


----------



## hoping :)

Long hair, x 

clutch bag or oversized bag?x


----------



## Dannii_Doots

oversized, everything goes into mine 
skinny jeans or bootcut jeans??


----------



## hoping :)

Skinny jeans! 

stilettos or wedges?x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

wedges


xmas shopping in shops or online


----------



## hoping :)

Prefer the shops but hardly have the time so this year 70% has been done online.x 

mcdonalds or kfc?


----------



## still a mum

KFC 

halloween or xmas?


----------



## hoping :)

Xmas, altho halloween costs ALOT less! x 

hot or cold drink?x


----------



## still a mum

hot

lasagne home made or shop bought?


----------



## hoping :)

Shop bought, im in to quick easy meals  all these late finishes!x x 

dyed hair or natural?x


----------



## still a mum

dyed, its natural at the min but boring brown  

skirt short or long?


----------



## hoping :)

short    

mini or maxi dress? x x


----------



## still a mum

mini!

fireman or police man?


----------



## hoping :)

Fireman 

corrie or eastenders? x


----------



## still a mum

eastenders  

orange or apple juice?


----------



## hoping :)

Apple juice

watch tv in bed or not? (db hates it ha)x


----------



## Dannii_Doots

in bed all cosey 
x-factor or strictly??


----------



## still a mum

x factor

pop or classical music?


----------



## hoping :)

Pop 

lost or prison break?x


----------



## still a mum

prison break

cadburys or galaxy chocolate


----------



## hoping :)

at the mo, galaxy  mmmmmmmmmm x

m&ms choc or peanut? x


----------



## still a mum

peanut x yum

normal kitkat or kitkat chunky?


----------



## hoping :)

Chunky,more chocolate!

roast beef and mustard crisps or salt n vinigar?x


----------



## still a mum

roast b&m yum!

MCcoys or walkers?


----------



## hoping :)

McCoys! 

fajitas or taccos?x


----------



## still a mum

taccos

tescos or asda?


----------



## hoping :)

Asda, its closest! 

comfort or lenor?x


----------



## still a mum

oh i like both but i guess lenor as i have that now lol

celebrations or quality streets?


----------



## hoping :)

Me too lol. 

celebrations! 

malteasers or minstrals?x


----------



## lisa_A

minstrals,

kellogs or nestles


----------



## still a mum

kellogs x

orangeade or cherryade?


----------



## Dannii_Doots

orangeade 
brown or white bread??


----------



## lisa_A

white,

crunchy or smooth peanut butter?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

smooth


Xmas or New Year


----------



## hoping :)

xmas 

cheryl or danni? x


----------



## still a mum

cheryl

sillver or gold?


----------



## hoping :)

Gold 

gym or aerobics class?x


----------



## lisa_A

aerobics classes

bikini or swim suit


----------



## hoping :)

Bikini 

flipflops or sandels x


----------



## still a mum

sandles!

horse riding or bowling?


----------



## hoping :)

Use2love horse riding when i was little, but not done that in a long time, so bowling!x 

waxing or shaving?x


----------



## still a mum

shaving

closer to mum or dad?


----------



## hoping :)

Mum.

make up or no make up for work?x


----------



## still a mum

make up, cant leave the house without it i look like a ghost!!!

indoor or outdoor pool in the summer?


----------



## hoping :)

indoor in uk, outdoor abroad  

fake tan or sunbeds?x


----------



## still a mum

sunbeds if i had 2 choose although i prefer the real thing not that i get abroad much!

xmas songs or chart music for dec?


----------



## hoping :)

When shopping xmas songs, when im in my car chart music x 

whats ur ideal xmas present, clothes and shoes or perfume and smellies x


----------



## still a mum

clothes and shoes defo!

roast beef or roast chicken?


----------



## hoping :)

Ooo erm chicken!

mash on a roast dinner or not?x


----------



## still a mum

not.....never tried that!

night owl or early bird? or both? lol


----------



## hoping :)

Night owl, definatly not an early bird! 

texting or phone calls?x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

phone calls


seaside or countryside


----------



## lisa_A

seaside

abroad or home country


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Abroad


gold or silver jewelley


----------



## still a mum

silver

jeremy kyle or jerry springer?


----------



## hoping :)

Jeremy kyle-means im off or on a late start  

pj's or nighty?x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

pj's- 



coffee or tea


----------



## lisa_A

tea,

snow or rain


----------



## still a mum

snow!


real tree or fake?


----------



## hoping :)

Fake-no mess x 

coke or diet coke?x


----------



## still a mum

coke

central heating or open fire?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

central heating (but I would love an open fire but live in a modern flat)


BBC or ITV


----------



## still a mum

itv x

sky or virgin?


----------



## hoping :)

Sky! 

suprise gifts at xmas or do u ask what they want?x


----------



## still a mum

surprize althou i do both for dp!

paint yourself or get the experts in?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

experts no use on my own!


send thank you cards or text people after getting gifts


----------



## still a mum

i do txt most of the time but it is nice 2 send a card x

wii exercise or normal?


----------



## hoping :)

Normal -fitness dvd.

cookies or cakes?x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

cakes

football or rugby


----------



## still a mum

rugby

the sun newspaper or the daily mail?


----------



## hoping :)

The sun, my mum reads the mail x

cadbury miniture heros or celebrations?x


----------



## lisa_A

celebrations

brazil nuts or wallnuts


----------



## hoping :)

Oo i dnt like either  il say wallnuts coz i like wallnut whips, even tho i bin the nut lol. 

richard and judy or philip and holly presenting this morning?x


----------



## still a mum

philip and holly!

tomato sauce or mayonaise with chips?


----------



## keeley ;-)

tomato sauce

DS or DD


----------



## Dannii_Doots

DD because I already have the most precious little girl 
singlet or twinnies?? if you had the choice


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Singleton as I'm single & no DP/H

Xmas or NY


----------



## still a mum

new year

chinese or indian?


----------



## hoping :)

chinese mmmmmmmmm x

Italian or Thai food? x


----------



## Raine290871

Italian.....    no, Thai...    no Italian.....  oh can't make up my mind!!!!!

Ice cold (so u can snuggled up with loved one and be warm..... yes, I'm an old romantic!!!!)

Or

Really quite hot so u can sunbathe......


----------



## hoping :)

I love a cuddle, but I love sunbathing... ok cuddle and cold (wont b saythin that when im on my hols ) x x

perfect sunday

Lie in, eat out, visit 

Or 

Up, get everything done ready to have people over for dinner? x x


----------



## lisa_A

hmmmm i actually liek cooking but had dinner at a freinds house the other day and loved it so

lie in, east out visit.

turkey or goose for xmas day dinner


----------



## hoping :)

Turkey  

cappuccino or latte?x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Latte

Strictly or x factor


----------



## lisa_A

factor come on matt

macdonalds or burger king.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

McD's


Mince pies or choc log


----------



## hoping :)

Choc Log defo, dnt like mince pies or xmas pud for that matter! 

big or small dog (even if u dont have1  ) x x


----------



## Dannii_Doots

small-ish  I have a staffie called Roxie... totally adorable 

lots of friends or a couple of really good friends?? xx


----------



## still a mum

both

burger king or mcdonalds?


----------



## lisa_A

burgerking

uk holidays or abroad


----------



## still a mum

abroad

quiet family xmas or big party @ xmas?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

quiet xmas


swimming in sea or pool?


----------



## hoping :)

Pool, i dnt like fish... altho i prefer to sunbathe at the beach x x 

your house new or old build?x x


----------



## still a mum

old build

electric oven or gas?


----------



## hoping :)

Gas, everything cooks quicker x 

dr pepper or cherry coke?x


----------



## still a mum

oh thats a tough 1 i like both i i will go with cherry coke lol!

pringles or dorito's?


----------



## lisa_A

pringles for sure

jam dough nuts or ring


----------



## still a mum

ring

birds custard or ambrosia?


----------



## hoping :)

Ambrosia mmm x 

wine, spirits, beer or alcopops?x


----------



## still a mum

alcopops! i love wkd's!

shopping alone or with dp?


----------



## hoping :)

Alone! so much easier! stillamum-lol ur answers are what i wud answer  love wkds! mmm x 

jimmy carr or alan carr?x x


----------



## still a mum

lol hoping i always think that when u reply!

alan carr 


natural wood work or glossed white?


----------



## hoping :)

Glossed white! 

haha great minds huh! x 
wall paper or just paint-bedrm?x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

AMBROSIA

CORRIE OR EASTENDERS?


----------



## still a mum

hoping: did like just paint but now want an accent wall in nice wall paper lol! im greedy and want both lol!

jj1: eastenders!

dye your hair yourself or go hair dressers?


----------



## hoping :)

Hairdresser, i have 2 colours and foils darent try that myself!x 

cookies or brownies?x


----------



## still a mum

oh do i have 2 choose? ummm brownies then!

lcd tv or plasma?


----------



## hoping :)

Do ya knw i dnt knw the difference? haha. think ours is a plasma, id ask db but he zzz on the sofa!x 

2wk wait-go to work or stay off? (think im guna try and get signed off when we finally get to that stage!)x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

stay off work always


wooly gloves or leather


----------



## hoping :)

Wool. altho cud do with a leather pair 4 driving! 

leek and potato soup or veg?x


----------



## still a mum

leek and potato!

  or   ?


----------



## lisa_A

Tights or stockings?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

tights


long coat or short?


----------



## lisa_A

Short

Coke or pepsi


----------



## hoping :)

Coke 

big or small xmas card 4ur loved1?x


----------



## still a mum

big x

lay in or up early?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

would love a lay in but usually wake early!!!!


shooping in the high st or online for Xmas gifts


----------



## still a mum

high street i love a bargain!

hair curly or straight?


----------



## lisa_A

Straight,

Early flight or late?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

early usually (but regret it when it comes to getting up!!!)

false eyelashes or au natural for a night out


----------



## still a mum

natural they r quite long!

hat or no hat in winter?


----------



## lisa_A

hat, my ears dont like the cold.

mittens or gloves


----------



## still a mum

gloves

beanie or cap?


----------



## hoping :)

Truthfully-neither, but i suppose beanie out of the 2. i dnt like having 'hat hair' lol x 

eyebrows, waxed, tweezed or threaded?x


----------



## lisa_A

prefer threaded but have wax too.

tinsle or ribbon on your tree?


----------



## still a mum

ribbon!

eye liner or not?


----------



## hoping :)

Eyeliner! 

canvas pics or in frames?x


----------



## still a mum

canvas

up and dressed straight away or chill in ur pj's on ur morning off?


----------



## hoping :)

Chill in pj's til i have the energy 4 a shower!x x 

scatter cushions on ur made up bed or just the essensials?x


----------



## still a mum

cushions!

scarf and gloves or brave the cold?


----------



## hoping :)

Scarf and gloves! x 

over the top xmas decs or minimal?x x


----------



## still a mum

minimal this year lol

surprize xmas gift or say what u want?


----------



## hoping :)

I like both-if the suprise is something i want  it usually isnt, as db is poo with hints! so i just tell him now x x 

deep pan pizza or thin?x


----------



## still a mum

deep pan yum

home made or shop bought lasagne?


----------



## hoping :)

I love homemade best! x 

do u do a weekly shop? or just pick up bits as and when u need them?x


----------



## still a mum

both as i always 4get things grrrr!

did u think matt or rebecca should have won xfactor?


----------



## hoping :)

Liked them both but i prefered rebecca! x 

christina or rhianna?x


----------



## still a mum

rhianna

xmas films or normal?


----------



## hoping :)

Xmas films in december only  

the royal family or the royle family?x


----------



## still a mum

royle family!

katie and peter or katie and alex?


----------



## hoping :)

Ooo thats TOUGH! Alex is gorgeous and so is pete! but think she was happier with pete, so katie n peter!x 

watch kerry katona's new show? or avoid?x


----------



## still a mum

hmmm thats tough i guess i wouldnt mind watching 2 b nosey but never have the time so avoid i guess!

xmas at home or away?


----------



## hoping :)

Done both, im looking forward to this xmas at home as we nrmly go away, but we end up running up and down motorways trying to c db's mum, my mum n then my dad too rushed!so altho i thort id never say this, away get some us time and a relaxed day!x 

r+b or dance music?x


----------



## still a mum

rnb x

normal lottery or euro millions?


----------



## hoping :)

Euro! that has the best jackpot  x 

normal or flavoured water?x


----------



## still a mum

normal althou i do like flavoured

quiet country walks or crowded places?


----------



## hoping :)

Country walks, i hate crowded places, always get stuck behind people who have got all day (thinking of shopping lol) x x 

healthy eating over xmas or just up to xmas?x


----------



## still a mum

hehehe neither i have been craving some right crappy foods... like the fry up lol! healthy eating after crimbo !

new yrs resolutions or not bother?


----------



## hoping :)

Dont bother never stick to them! x 

snuggly pj's or dressing gown?x


----------



## lisa_A

snuggly pjs for sure

duvet cover or sheet and blankets


----------



## hoping :)

duvet! love snuggling up and gettin warm  x x 

******** or ff? which do u log on to 1st x


----------



## MaisieCat

Both!  (They are both on my home page tabs.)  Check FF first usully though.

Matt & Aliona or Kara & Artem?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Kara (well Pamela actually!!)


send Xmas cards or  e cards?


----------



## hoping :)

Xmas cards!x 

chain msgs- do u send them on or delete?x


----------



## still a mum

delete

tag everyone in ** pics or let them tag themself?


----------



## hoping :)

.


----------



## hoping :)

If its just a couple, i tag them, if its loads then tag themselves! x 

are u the romantic or db/dh?x


----------



## hoping :)

.


----------



## hoping :)

.


----------



## hoping :)

.


----------



## hoping :)

.


----------



## hoping :)

My msg repeated and cant delete on phone, hence the . 's x


----------



## still a mum

me most of the time althou he does suprize me ocassionally!

feed the ducks in the park or go 2 a zoo?


----------



## MaisieCat

Definitely ducks!

Nigella Lawson or Hugh F-W recipes?


----------



## still a mum

nigella

cheese and onion flan or bacon and egg flan?


----------



## hoping :)

Cheese and onion x 

chill tonite or go out?x


----------



## still a mum

chill

take medication when not well or rough it out?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

rough it usually (not  fan of drugs really)

tpbm wears false eyelashes when going out to a party?


----------



## still a mum

no just normal!

make up or not?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

make up when leaving the hse!!

heels or flats


----------



## still a mum

heels x

peep toe or open toe sandles?


----------



## MaisieCat

Peep toe - the strappier the better.

Scary movies or funny movies?


----------



## hoping :)

leave them alone    

snow or no snow? (which do u prefer?)x


----------



## lisa_A

hard one, if u aint got to go out the snow, its so pretty.

quality street or roses?


----------



## justone

roses...
Corrie or Eastenders?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

ooh like both prob eastenders gets the edge


tea or coffee


----------



## MaisieCat

Coffee in the morning, tea in the afternoon.

Curry or Chinese?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

ooh like both toughie- I'll say curry


blonde or brunette?


----------



## justone

blonde.... (my DH is a very cute natural blonde...)
******** or *******?


----------



## irishgirlie

******** 

Roast Beef or Roast Chicken?


----------



## nostalgicsam

Roast Beef 

Santa or Father Christmas


----------



## still a mum

santa!

drive in snow or walk?


----------



## irishgirlie

Walk!

Red wine or white


----------



## still a mum

red

eyebrows plucked or waxed?


----------



## still a mum

stay in bed

watch trashie xmas tv or normal tv?


----------



## lisa_A

normal tv

b/w micale on 34th street or th new colour version?


----------



## still a mum

colour version

lay in tomorrow or up early?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

santa

tpbm has built a snowman this year


----------



## still a mum

will try 2 today lol

real tree or fake?


----------



## justone

Always  real!
Wizard of Oz or Sound of Music?


----------



## still a mum

wizard of oz love it !

stacy or janine for ryan in eastenders?


----------



## justone

Stacey.... Ryan and her make such a cute couple!
Yule log or Christmas cake?


----------



## still a mum

yule log

movies or series?


----------



## justone

Movies if I am not too tired!
X Factor or Strictly?


----------



## still a mum

x factor

quiet night in with dp and dvd or night out at cinema?


----------



## justone

Quiet night in with dp and dvd
swimming or walking?


----------



## still a mum

walking

snacking on fruit or chocolate over xmas?


----------



## justone

snacking on fruit hopefully!
nice eyes or nice smile?


----------



## still a mum

nice eyes

bald guys or hairy?


----------



## justone

Mmmmm tricky one DH is going baldy and is very cute... Definitely don't like hairy backs, necks or shoulders! Yuk! so looks like baldy takes it for me!
Shower or bath?


----------



## still a mum

hehe same i like baldies lol

bath

swim in sea or swimming pool?


----------



## justone

sea if it's not too cold otherwise pool
cereal or toast?


----------



## still a mum

cereal

cornflakes or frosties?


----------



## justone

Frosties although am not keen on either to be honest. Prefer porridge!
GMTV or Daybreak?


----------



## still a mum

gmtv

jeremy kyle or trisha?


----------



## justone

Jeremy Kyle as the people on his show make me realise my life is nowhere near as bad as theirs.
Fern or Holly?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yule log


candles or lamp?


----------



## still a mum

hehehe holly and candles

fake tan or real?


----------



## hoping :)

both  prefer real tho, fake is quicker and easier tho! x x

new jersey housewives or desperate housewives?x


----------



## still a mum

desperate housewives 

family guy or simpsons?


----------



## hoping :)

Simpsons x 

clear fairy lights or bright colour fairy lights?x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

coloured ones


wellies or boots for the snow


----------



## still a mum

wellies! i dont care what i look like lol!

turkey or goose?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

turkey - Ive never had goose to be honest!!


Christmas cake or sponge cake


----------



## still a mum

sponge cake

bourbon biscuits or custard creams?


----------



## hoping :)

Custard creams, 

pepperoni or bbq chicken pizza?


----------



## lisa_A

bbq chicken pizza

electric blanket or hot water bottle?


----------



## hoping :)

Hot water bottle 

gloves or mittens?x


----------



## justone

Gloves... think they're warmer!
Posh or Becks?


----------



## hoping :)

Becks!x 

suri cruise or shilou pitt?x


----------



## justone

Shilou Pitt ... has a cuter dad!
Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## hoping :)

Lol. 

sunday!x 

xmas or new yr?x


----------



## justone

New year... DH proposed to me at New Year in Prague in 2004/5
North or South?


----------



## still a mum

south

lipstick or lip gloss?


----------



## hoping :)

Lip gloss!x 

lie in xmas morning or get up early?x


----------



## justone

Get up early... still a big kid at heart.
Mulled wine or Bucks Fizz?


----------



## hoping :)

Bucks fizz (never tried mulled wine  ) 

mints or chewing gum?x


----------



## justone

Mulled wine is delicious!!!
Mints... chewing gum gives me wind!!!
phoning or texting?


----------



## hoping :)

Texting.x 

oh i may have to try it, just doesnt sound very nice lol x 

facewipes or cleanser in a bottle?x


----------



## justone

Face wipes (much quicker...)
Photos: black and white or colour?


----------



## hoping :)

Colour, altho sometimes black+white look amazing! 

sunglasses-big ott 1s, or small 1's?x


----------



## justone

OTTs...
Kit kat or Twix?


----------



## hoping :)

Twix 

custard or ice cream or cream with cake?x


----------



## justone

With PMS all of them...
Flowers or chocolates?


----------



## hoping :)

Both! 

flowers, mre effort and thought i think  

hand deliver or post xmas cards?x


----------



## justone

Tricky one... post if people live too far away; hand deliver when visiting to deliver pressies
Paris or Rome?


----------



## hoping :)

Havent been to either  paris.

alton towers or thorpe park?x


----------



## justone

Ditto haven't been to either but have been to both Paris and Rome. Got married in Rome! So I'll say Alton towers as it's mentioned more on tv...
tofu or tuna?


----------



## hoping :)

Aww 

tuna-mmm x 

wooden flooring or carpet?x


----------



## MaisieCat

Wood flooring (easier to clean cat-sick off of!)

Christmas Pud or Mince pies?


----------



## justone

Mince pies especially home baked ones!
cappuccino or herbal tea?


----------



## hoping :)

Cappuccino

xmas day starter- soup or fish?


----------



## justone

fish as long it's not too fishy!!!
sweet or savoury?


----------



## hoping :)

Sweet 

long or short coat?x


----------



## justone

Mmm. Tough one! Long coat for more formal occasions, otherwise short coat!
Salt 'n' Vinegar or Cheese 'n' Onion?


----------



## MaisieCat

Cheese & Onion

Prezzy opening before Xmas Dinner or after?


----------



## hoping :)

Before  x 


its down2u to visit every1 tmr? or every1 comes 2u?x


----------



## hoping :)

Ps, merry xmas x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

neither really as I am staying with my friends and we won't go to visit anyone else
tpbm  has already opened a present

l x


----------



## hoping :)

False, been very good this year!x 

true or false 

u have to work boxing day?x


----------



## justone

False on hols until 6 Jan
You go to midnight Mass on Christmas Eve T/F?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

F did watch it on tv

Y
F or f you've been out pubbing & clubbing over christmas


----------



## justone

False Feel a bit past it!
T/f You are going abroad in 2011


----------



## hoping :)

we going 29th dec, but we wil prob go nxt xmas too x 

stay in nye or go out?x


----------



## justone

(Happy hols!)
Stay in... no taxis in rural Donegal where we live!
T/F You are pleased to see the back of the snow?


----------



## hoping :)

I am!x 

thanks  

are u the visitors? or the visited?x


----------



## MaisieCat

Well, we were going to be visitors, but had to change our plans and become the visited.

Turkey finished or still munching your way through it?


----------



## justone

Finished thank God!
Sunshine or moonlight?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sunshine

Tpbm is
Dreading new year's eve


----------



## justone

Not really!   for new tx beginning in Jan.
You were born under a water sign? (Pisces, Cancer, Scorpio?)


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

F air I think libra

Tpbm is way behind. With cleaning!!


----------



## justone

False ... Had a massive tidy up here yesterday as we had friends staying last night!
TPBM overindulged too much in the past few days and now feels guilty and bloated in equal measures!!!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

T planning a ny diet!!

Tpbm is having a quiet few days


----------



## justone

True! Need to recharge / detox etc etc.
TPBM is feeling really chilled out....


----------



## Raine290871

True..... had lovely night with feeds,, etc.... TJ been a dream, and is now in bed, and the evening (till next feed, due 10.30) stretches out before us.... me and dh got some 'together' time......

Tpbm is looking forward to 2011, and all the joy it could bring.......


----------



## justone

True... hoping 2011 will bring me and dh a wee babe in arms!
TPBM thinks Smithy aka James Corden is hilarious?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

T

Tpbm is planning on a diet


----------



## Raine290871

True.... what with baby fat and christmas!!!!!

Tpbm is wishing there were more bank holidays over Christmas.......


----------



## justone

False... am actually looking forward to going back to work to get into routine again and stop eating/lying around/watching rubbish on tv/spending all my time on FF website...
TPBM wishes s/he had met the right person years ago instead of wasting time on bad boys/girls!!!


----------



## Raine290871

False.... well, maybe true in a way, but without those others, and the experiences that went with them  I wouldn't be where, or the person I am today, and maybe it would never have worked because of it....

Tpbm is relecting over the past year, and thinking of lessons learned, and good memories


----------



## justone

More false than true I'm afraid! Good memories are few and far between!
TPBM wishes s/he was more decisive...?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

T definitely I am a Libran so can't make a decision to save my life at times!

TPBM is fed up with TV and holidays now and wants to get back to normal


----------



## justone

50 50 Have DP but would love wee baby
TPBM is an eternal optimist?


----------



## Fraggles

Would love DP and babe for 2011 but not asking for much I know

Like to think am an eternal optimist

TPBM in partnership romance or sense of humour if one or t'other


----------



## justone

Bit of both
TPBM prefers Dicrestion to Honesty?


----------



## Fraggles

Honesty

TPBM 

If your partner was having an affair would you want your friends to tell you or keep quiet and let it play it


----------



## justone

Tell me definitely!
TPBM had at least 3 serious relationships before settling down with current dp?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

F am single!!

Tpbm has been on Ff for 4 years or more


----------



## justone

False... only since last Autumn!
TPBM has a pet?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

F

Tpbm is reading a good book


----------



## smilingandwishing

Yes fab - One Good Turn by Kate Atkinson

TPBM goes back to work tomorrow.

Smiling x


----------



## justone

False... only went back to work today!
TPBM enjoys watching Come Dine With Me on C4?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Love it

Tpbm is looking forward to dancing on ice starting on tv


----------



## justone

Mmmm not sure... never really got into it!
TPBM has radio on at the moment?


----------



## Fraggles

F no noise whatsoever

TPBM has a lot of social things planned this year


----------



## justone

I wish... nothing planned yet. Tend not to forward plan too much.
TPBM wishes it was Spring?


----------



## Dannii_Doots

oh yes, love springtime 
tpbm is a dog lover??


----------



## justone

Yes... love all animals especially dogs especially bouncy, friendly spaniels!!! 
TPBM is not impressed with the bad weather today?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

T I hate bad  weather cold & wet

Tpbm has a hair appt booked for the next week


----------



## justone

False ... am too busy to go to hairdresser!
TPBM went to uni?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Yes and still there trying to finish my phd!!!

Tpbm has been to a pub in the last week


----------



## justone

False... haven't been in a pub in ages
TPBM drinks a cup of tea every day?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

T more a coffee girl - decaff

Tpbm is a dancing on ice fan


----------



## justone

F haven't been watching it!
TPBM was woken up today by DH/DP/DB?


----------



## Raine290871

True...... by both dh and dh.... several times...

TPBM: is watching monster v aliens


----------



## justone

F Watching All Ireland Talent Show
TPBM has shed some tears during the past few days?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

F not yet!

TPBM is invited to a wedding this year


----------



## justone

False... not yet anyway!!!!
TPBM would love to have a wand?


----------



## justone

Oops! TPBM would love to have a magic wand?


----------



## Raine290871

true!!!!! definately - thik of all the good things I could do with that!!

TPBM could really do with a drink (of the medicinal alcoholic variety!!)


----------



## justone

False... trying to be good before tx!!!
TPBM has travelled over 500 miles by car in the past week?


----------



## Raine290871

Gosh - def false... couldnt afford to do that!!!

TPBM is about to watch Come Fly With Me


----------



## hoping :)

No sorry 

early nite or stay up? x


----------



## justone

Early night usually! Tend to get grumpy after 10ish. Up early, bed early!
TPBM loves to watch Come Dine With Me?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

T addicted to it

TPBM has bought new clothes today


----------



## Raine290871

T - but not for me!!!

TPBM cant wait till it's bed time!!


----------



## justone

True... so sleepy I asked DH to go for a walk around the outside of our house!!!!
TPBM did the weekly shop this weekend?


----------



## hoping :)

no havent  

you shop online or in the shops? x


----------



## justone

in the shops.
TPBM eats cereal or toast for breakfast?


----------



## hoping :)

None, cant stomach breakfast unless its a bacon sandwich or a fry up! x

nails- fingers and toes matching colours? or different? x


----------



## justone

Usually same!
TPBM wants to move house?


----------



## hoping :)

No, moved in Oct... forgot how stressfull it can b, altho if we had a lotto win id definatly pay some1 to pack n move us infact id b on holiday whilst it was all done  

do you prefer oj with pulp or without? x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Without

You are planning a birthday celebration for someone


----------



## hoping :)

No, good luck with that... x x

you watch jeremy kyle if ur at home in the morn? x x


----------



## justone

true! Always feel glad that my life is never as bad as JK's guests'! 
TPBM prefers hard boiled eggs to soft boiled eggs? (Currently preparing a salad!)


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

False the dippy one

TPBM is on a diet


----------



## hoping :)

no, if i even think the word diet i have a tendancy to stuff my face 

you are watching one born every min?x


----------



## Raine290871

Actually, yes..... for the first time ever.....

tpbm is already in bed.... (like me!!!!!)


----------



## justone

False... soon will be, busy doing work at table in dining room. Zzzzzz!!!!
TPBM is an impulsive shopper?


----------



## TwiceBlessed

sometimes however only for a bargain....

TPBM knows sleeping tonight may not be on the cards.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

T
Th
Obj listens to the radio in bed


----------



## hoping :)

No, just watch tv sometimes...x

the rain puts u off walking ur dog?x


----------



## Raine290871

If I had a dog..... no.... to me there's nowt so comforting as walking in the rain, knowing that soon u will be warm and dry, safely tucked up at home..... love it......

TPBM is about to eat pizza and garlic bread..... (guess what I'm having for tea!!!!)


----------



## justone

false...member of sw so tryint to be good.
TPBM is tired today?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

No had a lie in and no work!!!

TPBM is going to do all their housework on Sun!


----------



## justone

False... did a good bit this morning and will get DH to finish it tomorrow.
TPBM will be doing some sport tomorrow?


----------



## Little Miss Me

Hi Clarikins!

No sport for me tomorrow - would normally be in gym but afraid of doing it while stimming  

TPBM - rugby or football?


----------



## justone

Hi Little Miss Me!
Football of the gaelic football kind! Massive fan! 
TPBM - Tennis or swimming?


----------



## Little Miss Me

Swimming!    Are you getting a bit carried away with your smileys??!! I love it!!

TPBM - Quavers or Monster Munch?


----------



## justone

Monster Munch! Mmmmmmm!
TPBM: Book or DVD?


----------



## Little Miss Me

Oh no!! That is such a hard one - I wanna say both cos I love books and films! But I guess the book comes first and is almost always better so I'm gonna go with book! 

TPBM - Korma or Vindaloo?!


----------



## still a mum

korma x

ttpbm: comedy or thriller movie?


----------



## hoping :)

comedy, 

Hi stillamum x x

slippers, boots or slip on? x


----------



## still a mum

hi hoping x

slipper boots at the mo as they r so warm x

ttpbm:

sleep in pj's or birthday suit?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Pj's

Prefers a cooler bedroom or warm bedroom


----------



## justone

Mmmmm in summer cooler but in winter  warmer...
TPBM: Uses alarm clock, mobile alarm or radio to wake up to in the morning?


----------



## Little Miss Me

Mobile AND alarm clock - just in case!!

TPBM - bath or shower?


----------



## justone

Me too! 
Always shower! Have only had 3 baths in last 5 years!
TPBM: PJs: long or short?


----------



## Little Miss Me

Must be a teacher thing, eh?!

Long PJs!

TPBM - white, dark or milk chocolate? xxx


----------



## hoping :)

milk and dark- dont make me chooooose  

caramel egg. or creme egg? x


----------



## justone

Neither give me a bar of whole nut instead!!!
TPBM wants a wee surprise for Valentine's Day this year?


----------



## hoping :)

no point getting my hopes up-db is no good at suprises x

my big fat gypsy wedding or dont tell the bride?


----------



## justone

Know the first don't know the second so will opt for the first!
Biggest Loser or Big Brother?


----------



## hoping :)

Big Brother 

u or dh/dp/db/partner who makes valentines day special? x


----------



## Little Miss Me

Me (of course!!) I am the organiser although he tends to get flowers or something which is nice.....

TPBM - City or Countryside?


----------



## justone

Countryside always!
Cows or sheep?


----------



## Little Miss Me

Can't choose between them I'm afraid - both fantastic animals!!

TPBM - Alfred Hitchcock or Stephen King?


----------



## justone

King for defs!
TPBM: William or Harry?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

harry

bbc or itv?


----------



## Little Miss Me

Ummmm........ Got Sky so watch a million channels and don't really pay much attention. But I suppose the BBC actually makes more programmes themselves....?? So BBC....?!

TPBM - peas or beans?!


----------



## justone

Beans... more variety.
Carrots or swede?


----------



## Little Miss Me

Carrots!

TPBM - 80s or 90s?


----------



## hoping :)

depends what ur on about, I was born in the 80's  but i prefer 90's music- coz i know what it is lol x x

back massage or facial? x


----------



## justone

back massage
TPBM: aromatherapy or reflexology?


----------



## Little Miss Me

Hmmm...... Haven't tried either but wouldn't mind trying both!!

TPBM - eggs - scrambled, boiled or fried? xx


----------



## justone

scrambled... one of my specialities!!! 
TPBM? apple crumble or rhubarb crumble?


----------



## Little Miss Me

Ooooooh!! That's a tough one - can I get apple and rhubarb please??!! With extra custard!!

TPBM - Eastenders or Corrie?


----------



## justone

Corrie for its humour. TPBM Emmerdale or Hollyoaks?


----------



## Little Miss Me

Ummmmmm.... Haven't watched either for years but have to say Hollyoaks for Sunday hangover watching when I was a student!!

TPBM - pudding or pie?


----------



## justone

pudding mmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!
TPBM: steak or lobster or salmon?


----------



## Little Miss Me

Lobster!! I love all three but don't get lobster very often!!

TPBM - red wine or white? (Oh for a nice glass!)


----------



## justone

used to be white but after hang over from hell have changed to white!
TPBM vodka or bacardi?


----------



## Little Miss Me

those pesky hangovers, eh?! Sure you're not on the vino now - read your last statement - hehehe!!

Vodka for me - although not a massive fan...

TPBM - OJ or apple juice? -Or something more exotic?


----------



## justone

Grapefruit juice is my juice of choice!
Black Russian or Pina Colada?


----------



## Little Miss Me

Oh I think it depends whether it's hot or cold outside!! Black Russian in the winter and Pina Colada in the summer - on the beach preferably!

TPBM - watching or taking part in sports?


----------



## justone

Watching especially gaelic football!
TPBM skiing or skating?


----------



## Little Miss Me

Skiing - I can do that without clinging onto the side!!

TPBM - peanuts - plain, salted, dry roasted or honey roast?


----------



## justone

None of the above but do like the chilli ones! Mmmmm!
TPBM is tired but relaxed today?


----------



## Little Miss Me

True about the tired - not too relaxed as yet though.....

TPBM - marmite lover or hater??


----------



## justone

Don't know -  have never tried it, sorry!
TPBM has a phobia about mice/rats?


----------



## Little Miss Me

Neither one! Don't like spiders though - ick!!

TPBM - green grapes or red?


----------



## justone

Love spiders as they eat dirty flies!
Prefer red grapes as they're sweeter! Hi LMM! Still in bed!  
TPBM: Dark or white chocolate?


----------



## Little Miss Me

Oh no! Clarikinderella! You MUST go to the ball!! I'm sending your fairy godmother with some get well wishes -hope you feel better better xxxx


Dark chocolate - but I also love white with milk being my least favourite!

TPBM - coffee or tea?


----------



## justone

Thanks LMM!    
Used to drinktea by the gallons then coffee by the gallons. Went off coffee about 3 years ago and started drinking tea again. Decided to cut out all tea due to caffeine as I heard caffeine isn't good for tx. So now only drink red bush or herbal tea (caffeine free!) 
TPBM is excited about their tx?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

T cautiously optimistic!!

TPBM is going to relax this weekend


----------



## justone

True hopefully!
TPBM hopes the weather is as nice tomorrow as it was today?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I do as it seems spring is in the air!!

TPBM has had a lazy day but has loads of things to do


----------



## justone

True!!!!! TPBM would love a bar of chocolate right now?


----------



## Little Miss Me

Sounds good to me!

TPBM - barbecue sauce or tomato ketchup?


----------



## justone

ketchup but tbh like HP or Worcestershire sauce better.
TPBM has still to buy their DP/DB/DH a card for tomorrow?


----------



## Little Miss Me

He got his Friday - we're having a bit of a fragmented Valentine's because of EC!!

TPBM - flats or heels?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

prefer flats but being shortish I force myself to wear heals and suffer!! I have a pair of 'handbag' roll up flatties and change on the bus etc

TPBM is planning something special for Valentine's Day

LMM wishing you loads of luck!!


----------



## Little Miss Me

T - EC!!! LOL!!  Thanks JJ1xx

TPBM - Blur or Oasis?


----------



## justone

Mmmm toughie. Like both for different reasons so can't decide!
Sorry!
TPBM has been on a romantic cruise?


----------



## Little Miss Me

Been on a couple of cruises but not my idea of romantic being abroad but stuck on a boatload of Brits instead of sampling the local delights!

TPBM - fruit cake or sponge?


----------



## justone

DH and I went for a beautiful romantic cruise for our wedding anniversary last year! Several different nationalities were on board from Italian to English to American to Japanese to Thais etc ec. It was the best holiday we ever had!

ponge please every time!

TPBM prefers Indian food to Chinese food?


----------



## Little Miss Me

We probably didn't go on the right one - the choice was out of my hands both times! Yours sounds nice. I just get a bit gutted if I like a place and only have a few hours there!

I like Chinese and Indian - what I choose depends on my mood!

TPBM - Tesco or Sainsbury's?


----------



## justone

Congratulations on getting 11 today LMM, sending you on lots of                                                     
Sainsburys every time!
TPBM wore something red today?


----------



## Little Miss Me

Thanks Clarikins!

No red for me today I'm afraid!

TPBM - briefs or thongs?


----------



## justone

Boring briefs as they are much more comfortable!!!!
TPBM is the world's greatest procrastinator?


----------



## Little Miss Me

yes and no..........!

TPBM - tampons or pads??!!


----------



## justone

Pads... have never liked tampons!
Open fire or gas fire?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

like open fires but all electric in my house so no fire!

TPBM Likes Lady Gaga


----------



## justone

True... well her music, that is. Her style is offputting!
TPBM is a massive chocaholic?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

ooh yes but on a diet atm!!


TPBM is a ex (reformed) smoker


----------



## justone

F Have never smoked!
T/F Your weight tends to yo yo up and down?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

T
You are so tired so looking forward to weekend


----------



## justone

True: TGIF!
TPBM has lived abroad?


----------



## The_girl

Yes, was brought up in Spain 

TPBM - Ever travelled to Africa or Asia?


----------



## justone

Africa, T (Morocco, Tunisia, Kenya, Uganda, Tanzania); Asia, F (well, only Turkey). Would love to go to Asia sometime.

TPBM is fluent in at least 2 languages?


----------



## The_girl

Wow!! I have only gone to EGypt in Africa but would love to visit more countries there. Which one do u recommend?

yes, fluent in Spanish and English

TPBM - what do you do when you want to relax??


----------



## justone

surf the net, read, watch tv?
TPBM has 2 siblings?


----------



## wifey29

Nope, just one sister.

TPBM - What would your dream holiday be?


----------



## justone

mmmmmm... a round the world all expenses paid trip!
TPBM is currently on lunch break?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

f its's evening but just had dinner

TPBM watches too much TV!!


----------



## justone

T when I have the time to do so...
T/F The soaps are really depressing tonight?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

T

Tpbm listens to the radio in bed


----------



## justone

True!!!!
Tpbm has a hectic week ahead?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

True dreading work tho

Tpbm is starting a diet tomorrow!!!


----------



## justone

f already on one!
TPBM has had a horrible weekend?


----------



## Little Miss Me

Yes - you read my mind Clarikins - grrrr!!! A very horrible weekend but gotta move on.... xx

TPBM -Indian or Chinese? xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

like both depends on mood but prob more Indian 

TPBM is looking forward to the Bank Hol weekends next month!


----------



## justone

True especially if current tx goes well!
TPBM would be lost without ff?


----------



## Little Miss Me

Definitely hit the nail on the head there Clarikins!

TPBM - are you good with plants?!


----------



## justone

false... DH is!
TPBM is going to do nothing for the rest of today but chillax?


----------

